
Show HN: Strapping – Customize Bootstrap on the fly - bbrennan
http://bbrennan.info/strapping/
======
jxm262
Just glanced, but besides a pretty UI and preview section, I'm not seeing a
major difference between this and the customize section of bootstrap
([http://getbootstrap.com/customize/](http://getbootstrap.com/customize/)).

Am I missing something here? What I think would be really cool is if you
mashed something like this together with some prebuilt layouts (something like
[http://startbootstrap.com/template-
categories/unstyled/](http://startbootstrap.com/template-
categories/unstyled/)), and then have more options to do slightly more complex
things like a list of font selections, full-site color schemes, etc..

Anyway, not trying to put down your site. It looks pretty clean, just not
seeing the need for it personally.

~~~
bbrennan
You're right - right now it's basically a nicer version of
getbootstrap.com/customize, with two extras:

\- You can run it locally (or incorporate it into a NodeJS project) so that
making changes in the UI changes a local bootstrap.css. No need to download or
copy/paste styles, recompile LESS, etc

\- User-generated Extensions. Third parties can add bits of LESS that you can
incorporate to do things like re-style buttons and alerts, or add new
components

I also have an open bug to incorporate pre-built bootswatch themes:
[https://github.com/bobby-brennan/strapping/issues](https://github.com/bobby-
brennan/strapping/issues)

This was also a bit of an inspiration: [http://bootstrap-live-
customizer.com/](http://bootstrap-live-customizer.com/)

------
bbrennan
Would love to build this out more if there's interest, particularly the
Extensions section.

Any feedback appreciated

------
phantom_oracle
So this is kind of like a mockup site that generates the website layout for
you using bootstrap?

If you made a demo video showing folks everything it can do, that would be
awesome.

------
wdstash
Reminds me of PaintStrap. When I tried Strapping, my Chrome seems to get
overwhelmed and lock up.

------
boksiora
real time preview will be awesome addition

~~~
bbrennan
I was thinking the same thing. Just pushed a new version with Live Preview (on
large-screen devices) and Bootswatch Themes.

